# Heat Load calculation



## PeterAC (Feb 16, 2011)

What is the heat load calculation formula for air to water heat exchangers?

1.08xCFMxdTa doesn't take into consideration water temperature. Any ideas what is the heat load formula that accounts for water temperature also?

Thanks

example of air to water type of heat exchangers: http://cgi.ebay.com/18x18-Water-Air...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a65864105#ht_1616wt_905


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ta da.



You're welcome.


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

*Formula*

1 BTU is amount of heat, needed to bring one lb of water up 1 degree F. one gallon of water is 8,33 lb of water. Amount of heat delivered from air equals amount of heat received by water.


----------

